# IELTS Enquiry On Results (EOR) through IDP



## lalith

Dear all,

I attempted IELTS academic module second time through IDP after I fell .5 less in speaking at my first attempt through British council (S 5.5, L 7, R 6.5, W 6.5 and overall 6.5). I am trying for PhD in Australia, where I need overall 6.5 and minimum 6 in each band. But this time my bad luck turned towards writing where it turned out to .5 less to 6. This time my scores are: R 7.5, S 6, L 6.5 and W 5.5 with overall band 6.5. I am quite sure I will not get at least <6 in writing and so I went for revaluation. I have applied on Aug 7-2013 and awaiting for results. I am going impatient in this and I know I have to wait 6-8 weeks. But how are the chances of increasing my score and if not I will loss my deadlines to admission. 

Anyhow, there are few posts that are discussing on the same post but they are old. I request any of the recent candidates who have applied for revaluation and share their ideas here regarding their scores and the time to receive the results. Also, How the results will be dispatched, Do I get any mail or SMS before I get scorecard or I have to see my results directly on my score card mailed to my address. It could be very nice if IDP have provided some links to check status of our enquiry.


----------



## ykps

*Help on Enquiry on Results (EOR)*

Hi,

I too have applied for EOR through IDP on 30th of October 2013. Can you tell me if you received your results? How long did it take and is there any way to track it?

L:7,R:7:S:7.5W:6.5

Thanks for your help.



lalith said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I attempted IELTS academic module second time through IDP after I fell .5 less in speaking at my first attempt through British council (S 5.5, L 7, R 6.5, W 6.5 and overall 6.5). I am trying for PhD in Australia, where I need overall 6.5 and minimum 6 in each band. But this time my bad luck turned towards writing where it turned out to .5 less to 6. This time my scores are: R 7.5, S 6, L 6.5 and W 5.5 with overall band 6.5. I am quite sure I will not get at least <6 in writing and so I went for revaluation. I have applied on Aug 7-2013 and awaiting for results. I am going impatient in this and I know I have to wait 6-8 weeks. But how are the chances of increasing my score and if not I will loss my deadlines to admission.
> 
> Anyhow, there are few posts that are discussing on the same post but they are old. I request any of the recent candidates who have applied for revaluation and share their ideas here regarding their scores and the time to receive the results. Also, How the results will be dispatched, Do I get any mail or SMS before I get scorecard or I have to see my results directly on my score card mailed to my address. It could be very nice if IDP have provided some links to check status of our enquiry.


----------



## lalith

Hi,

Really you have to pass these tough days to hear about your revaluation report. In my case it happened in exact 1 month 4 days (Sept 7th) to get TRF to my home address and as expected I got 1 band up in writing (bcz I am confident). Unfortunately, There are no ways to see the status of your quotation. As I was not urgent at that time I thought of not booking slot until I get a revaluation result. But I was practicing until the date of my reval results. So, I hereby suggest you that the chances are 50:50 (of course it depends upon your confidence too) and keep yourself prepared for alternatives if your results doesn't meet your expectations.

Good Luck


----------



## ykps

In my previous attempt I got 8.5 in writing and I've used the same pattern here as well. In fact, I got 7 in reading which I was wary of, and scored 6.5 in this, which I was very confident. 

Did they call you or just sent you the new TRF to your address? How long did it take for the refund? Can you also PM me your Gmail details?



lalith said:


> Hi,
> 
> Really you have to pass these tough days to hear about your revaluation report. In my case it happened in exact 1 month 4 days (Sept 7th) to get TRF to my home address and as expected I got 1 band up in writing (bcz I am confident). Unfortunately, There are no ways to see the status of your quotation. As I was not urgent at that time I thought of not booking slot until I get a revaluation result. But I was practicing until the date of my reval results. So, I hereby suggest you that the chances are 50:50 (of course it depends upon your confidence too) and keep yourself prepared for alternatives if your results doesn't meet your expectations.
> 
> Good Luck


----------



## ykps

Hi i****, was it through idp? When did you apply? I applied on 30 th of October.


----------



## ykps

Was it through idp? Can you please suggest how to follow up? Did you receive any support from them during this period?


----------



## ykps

OK. Was it through neft or by check?


----------



## ykps

ishti48 said:


> Amount was refunded directly in my account n I jus got the msg


Thanks Mate, I'm feeling a lot better now :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ishti48

ykps said:


> Thanks Mate, I'm feeling a lot better now :fingerscrossed:


Oll the best buddy


----------



## saraswat

Please stop using text speak on the forum. It is against the rules.


----------



## JOEMONJOHN

Hi Lalit, 

All the best for you... I applied for EOR through IDP.. Now waiting for the results


----------



## ishti48

All the best.


----------



## JOEMONJOHN

JOEMONJOHN said:


> Hi Lalit,
> 
> All the best for you... I applied for EOR through IDP.. Now waiting for the results



But you know...it is almost 3 weeks since I applied...This waiting period is horrible..


----------



## mahesh2013

I had given IELTS (General) last year. I fell short by .5 in writing module. I knew i cannot be so bad in writing so sent them my scores for reevaluation and they increased it by .5 as i had good scores in other modules. On top of it they also refund the fees which you spent for reevaluation via NEFT.


----------



## rajrajinin

Hi, 

I got my result today, scores are as below:

Listening-8.00
Reading-8.50
Speaking-6.50
Writing-6.00

I need 7 in all, do you think I should go for revaluation for Speaking and writing. I am not confident about writing.

Suggestions are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## mahesh2013

Yes you can. Writing is subjective and some other evaluator might increase your score. You need to spend money for that but if it works you will get back the refund but if it does you will loose additional money.


----------



## Janardhan.G

mahesh2013 said:


> Yes you can. Writing is subjective and some other evaluator might increase your score. You need to spend money for that but if it works you will get back the refund but if it does you will loose additional money.


do they compare with other module scores before coming to conclusion?

i got 7776.5(speaking) today...thinking of EOR.

my first attempt was much better than this..


----------



## mahesh2013

Yes, writing and speaking are both subjective and largely influenced by the evaluator. No harm trying for EOR.


----------



## JOEMONJOHN

Janardhan.G said:


> do they compare with other module scores before coming to conclusion?
> 
> i got 7776.5(speaking) today...thinking of EOR.
> 
> my first attempt was much better than this..


Hi , I also had the similar score. Did EOR through IDP. My score remains unchanged . You can apply if you are confident that you performed well and deserve a better score. Else it is a waste of time and money, rather you can prepare well appear one more time.....


----------



## techie_blr

JOEMONJOHN said:


> But you know...it is almost 3 weeks since I applied...This waiting period is horrible..


Hi Joemonjohn, 

Can you please share your result of re-evaluation if you have already received?


----------



## JOEMONJOHN

techie_blr said:


> Hi Joemonjohn,
> 
> Can you please share your result of re-evaluation if you have already received?


Sure,, I recieved my result in 5 weeks...score remained the same... revaluation is not helpful unless one is very sure about their prospects....!


----------



## techie_blr

JOEMONJOHN said:


> Sure,, I recieved my result in 5 weeks...score remained the same... revaluation is not helpful unless one is very sure about their prospects....!


Sorry to hear that.. i am in a similar situation:
L- 7.5
R - 8
W-7
S- 6.5

I m planning to apply for EOR... I am confident sbout my speaking.. hope to get a positive result.


----------



## JOEMONJOHN

techie_blr said:


> Sorry to hear that.. i am in a similar situation:
> L- 7.5
> R - 8
> W-7
> S- 6.5
> 
> I m planning to apply for EOR... I am confident sbout my speaking.. hope to get a positive result.


Wishing you all the best... My case was also similar ( L-8, R-8.5, W-7, S-6.5 ). Pls update when the result comes


----------



## techie_blr

JOEMONJOHN said:


> Wishing you all the best... My case was also similar ( L-8, R-8.5, W-7, S-6.5 ). Pls update when the result comes


Sure.. good point is that you got your result in 5 weeks.. the BC executive told me that it will take 10 weeks..


----------



## techie_blr

techie_blr said:


> Sure.. good point is that you got your result in 5 weeks.. the BC executive told me that it will take 10 weeks..


I submitted my EOR today with a hope for the best


----------



## pavan29km

Friends - I too am in a similar situation, got my results today ( L-8, R-8.5, W-6.5, S-7 ).
Planning to give EOR a shot through IDP, any suggestions?

And should we wait for the TRF or we can lodge a EOR immediately through their website(credit-card payment)?

Observing the trend here, IDP seems to give a marginal miss with everyone's scores on an average....


----------



## techie_blr

pavan29km said:


> Friends - I too am in a similar situation, got my results today ( L-8, R-8.5, W-6.5, S-7 ).
> Planning to give EOR a shot through IDP, any suggestions?
> 
> And should we wait for the TRF or we can lodge a EOR immediately through their website(credit-card payment)?
> 
> Observing the trend here, IDP seems to give a marginal miss with everyone's scores on an average....


I also feel the marginal miss is intentional. One of my friend appeared the test 3 times.. I am not sure if this is accidental but in two of his attempts he got > 7 in speaking and writing where his score in listening was 6.5. 
Durning his last attempt he got R 7.5, L 7, w 7.5, S 6.5.

He also filed EOR this week.. lets hope for the best..


----------



## rajemailid

Always book in both British Council and ID. So that you wont waste u r time.. but u have to spend u r money  in these time time is important.

Also try multiple centers to have different examiner result. it works...

I wrote 6 times to get my desired score.


----------



## ykps

Take my case for example. I got 8.5 in my first attempt, then straight down to 6.5 in second and third. Fun part is, I got band increase to 7.5 in 2nd and third attempts. This was through IDP. Not just me, it happened to many of my friends.


----------



## meghdeep

pavan29km : I am in similar situation, got the scores : L/R: 7.5, S:7, W:6.5. Considering the time in EOR, I am thinking should I rather re-appear in test but seems IDP has been having this trend to give score less by 0.5!!!!! Please suggest what should I do? How much time EOR really takes?


----------



## meghdeep

pavan29km said:


> Friends - I too am in a similar situation, got my results today ( L-8, R-8.5, W-6.5, S-7 ).
> Planning to give EOR a shot through IDP, any suggestions?
> 
> And should we wait for the TRF or we can lodge a EOR immediately through their website(credit-card payment)?
> 
> Observing the trend here, IDP seems to give a marginal miss with everyone's scores on an average....


Did you file EOR? I have exact same score and thinking if its worth the time and money to go with EOR?


----------



## apoorva1979

I am agricultural engineer by qualification. my roles and responsibilities are as that of an agriculture consultant. therefore planning to get my skills assessed by VETASSESS for Agricultural Consultant - ANZSCO 234111 so as to apply for 189 visa. i have a few doubts regarding VETASSESS and 189 visa processing. can you please clarify the following doubts.

i have read in your website that there is a demand for Agricultural Consultant and the application may be moved to fast track and will also be accepted for less points. is this trend still continuing?
will DIBP or VETASSESS ask for original documents at any stage or original attested copies of legal authority will do?
I am a Government servant. what are the documents required for DIBP and VETASSESS?
how long will VETASSESS take to complete assessment?
what is the minimum required score of IELTS?


----------



## pavan29km

*Not happy with IDP*

Got my EOR results today - no change in scores :yell: - It took exactly 6 weeks.

Lost 7500 INR    & more importantly lost another 2 months time for the visa processing.... 

@meghdeep - if you have not yet applied for EOR - think very well and apply for it ASAP if you feel your score might improve, I too was quiet sure but looks like my English was not at par with their expectations.
Other option is to resit the exam but preferably with British-Council or if dates are an issue then maybe fall back to IDP ....

I took the second attempt exam on 10th May and am told to expect the results on 23rd, just hope that clears the minimum criteria. (I almost missed the exam due to a huge traffic jam ) What perils one has to endure for the visa... Then the uncertainty of jobs... 

@apoorva1979 - You must score a minimum of 7+ in all individual categories of the IELTS general module to qualify for visa subclass 189.
190 has different requirements for each state - you can find its details on the forum or the respective websites.


----------



## techie_blr

Hi,

I got my EOR result yesterday after 7 weeks. My speaking score got changed from 6.5 -> 7.5


----------



## techie_blr

techie_blr said:


> I also feel the marginal miss is intentional. One of my friend appeared the test 3 times.. I am not sure if this is accidental but in two of his attempts he got > 7 in speaking and writing where his score in listening was 6.5.
> Durning his last attempt he got R 7.5, L 7, w 7.5, S 6.5.
> 
> He also filed EOR this week.. lets hope for the best..


I got my EOR result yesterday with positive outcome. My speaking band increased from 6.5 to 7.5


----------



## pavan29km

techie_blr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my EOR result yesterday after 7 weeks. My speaking score got changed from 6.5 -> 7.5



Congrats buddy! - Saved you some dough and also accelerated your filing date - so are you putting in your EOI today?


----------



## techie_blr

pavan29km said:


> Congrats buddy! - Saved you some dough and also accelerated your filing date - so are you putting in your EOI today?


Yes Pawan.. I will file EOI Today...


----------



## pavan29km

techie_blr said:


> Yes Pawan.. I will file EOI Today...


Could you pass me your contact-mailid - are you a native of Bangalore?
Since I am in the same boat - wanted to get some clarifications cleared...

Say you file your EOI today, get invited in next week or couple.. Apply for visa ASAP and say get the grant in about some (an average of 6+ ?? ) weeks - At this point: what is your base plan, coz your looking at somewhere around August for the grant by an average estimate.
Then - fly immediately and start job search? You will have around Sep/Oct and Nov(low calls) .. Dec-Feb is a dull time for job hunting as far as I was told, so then when to plan the take off?


----------



## techie_blr

pavan29km said:


> Could you pass me your contact-mailid - are you a native of Bangalore?
> Since I am in the same boat - wanted to get some clarifications cleared...
> 
> Say you file your EOI today, get invited in next week or couple.. Apply for visa ASAP and say get the grant in about some (an average of 6+ ?? ) weeks - At this point: what is your base plan, coz your looking at somewhere around August for the grant by an average estimate.
> Then - fly immediately and start job search? You will have around Sep/Oct and Nov(low calls) .. Dec-Feb is a dull time for job hunting as far as I was told, so then when to plan the take off?


I applied my EOI on 23rd May and I got approval today. I didn't expect such lightning fast response 

How about your EOI result?


----------



## pavan29km

techie_blr said:


> I applied my EOI on 23rd May and I got approval today. I didn't expect such lightning fast response
> 
> How about your EOI result?


Thats really cool, ride on buddy! 

Well my second IELTS attempt(10th-May) results were out on 25th-May (L9, R8.5, S8, W6.5) 

Since my current score adds up to only 55 points I have no other option rather than to wait for 190 - ACT visa from July ... A bit dejected but guess that's my only option.

So tell one thing, can I apply for EOI now and then apply for SS-190 to ACT in July or the reverse, Any idea?

Any link which could guide me in this regard?


----------



## pavan29km

Submitted my EOI for NSW-nominated 190 visa today friends, any other preparations that I could do in the mean time before NSW opens up for nominations?

What are the additional charges for NSW sponsorship?

Should I do the medicals now?


----------



## prathapraja

Hi, 
I know its quite annoying to ask the same question again and again. But it would greatly helpful if some please respond 

I got my IELTS - GT score last friday ( L 9 , R 8.5, W 7.5 , S 6.5)
I am quite confident that I did Speaking well. Good enough that would get me 7 atleast.

Planning to apply for EOR , Kindly please let me know if this case would get any change in scores ??


----------



## freak199

*Scammed- ielts*



pavan29km said:


> Thats really cool, ride on buddy!
> 
> Well my second IELTS attempt(10th-May) results were out on 25th-May (L9, R8.5, S8, W6.5)
> 
> Since my current score adds up to only 55 points I have no other option rather than to wait for 190 - ACT visa from July ... A bit dejected but guess that's my only option.
> 
> So tell one thing, can I apply for EOI now and then apply for SS-190 to ACT in July or the reverse, Any idea?
> 
> Any link which could guide me in this regard?


Hey Pavan,

Is this some SCAM with in the BC and IDP...I see you have such impressive scores...in all except in Writing.....Blady Scam .....if such things happen it is so depressing!!!!!!

Didnt you try taking Academic IELTS...chances of scring 7 in all is more I guess...

I also gave on May 10th and got L-8.0/R-7.0/W6.5/S7.0.... I have already spent 37500...with one EOR....I have booked one more for June-19th.... 

I am also planning to apply NSW SS But Felt rejections are more in Vic and NSW...
And we have to put more efforts in preparing the Resume etc....so Decided to Attempt IELTS once again....

Please share your suggestions on my situations which is as similar as yours with 55 points as of now...ICT-263111...System Admin.

Cheers
Vinay


----------



## pavan29km

prathapraja said:


> Hi,
> I know its quite annoying to ask the same question again and again. But it would greatly helpful if some please respond
> 
> I got my IELTS - GT score last friday ( L 9 , R 8.5, W 7.5 , S 6.5)
> I am quite confident that I did Speaking well. Good enough that would get me 7 atleast.
> 
> Planning to apply for EOR , Kindly please let me know if this case would get any change in scores ??


Its completely up to your luck ... :|


----------



## pavan29km

freak199 said:


> Hey Pavan,
> 
> Is this some SCAM with in the BC and IDP...I see you have such impressive scores...in all except in Writing.....Blady Scam .....if such things happen it is so depressing!!!!!!
> 
> Didnt you try taking Academic IELTS...chances of scring 7 in all is more I guess...
> 
> I also gave on May 10th and got L-8.0/R-7.0/W6.5/S7.0.... I have already spent 37500...with one EOR....I have booked one more for June-19th....
> 
> I am also planning to apply NSW SS But Felt rejections are more in Vic and NSW...
> And we have to put more efforts in preparing the Resume etc....so Decided to Attempt IELTS once again....
> 
> Please share your suggestions on my situations which is as similar as yours with 55 points as of now...ICT-263111...System Admin.
> 
> Cheers
> Vinay


Hi Vinay,

I completely sympathize with you, I had written my second IELTS pretty well (God knowns what I put up with to write it, risking even my life ) 

Even my other friend remarked that the BC and IDP folks are a bit racist when it comes to this and have personally seen such patterns with other Indians too ... But then again no use in pointing fingers as I believe in 'karma' and mine didn't have enough to get through - before I give up on the Australian PR option and change my profession from IT to something else, I am planning to give the NSW SS one last shot!

Regarding your other question about IELTS, academic training or AT is not an option for Aus-PR right? Then again, I have already spent 44K for the entire IELTS melodrama including my spouse's attempt, so indeed a costly affair to start with...

Well depends on your ability to spend - IMHO you could take up a serious IELTS coaching course and sweat pretty hard before you aim the next IELTS sitting.. Given you have already booked it for this 19th - take the next three days off as sick leave or so and practice well, coz pouring in so much money for IELTS and this entire process with me being a lower middle class fella with a dependent spouse and infant stabs real deep. :mad2:


----------



## Janardhan.G

my 10th July results came and disappointing..my 3rd attempt..everytime down by 0.5

L-9/R-7.5/W-6.5/S-6.5..

applying for EOR. i am sick of this IELTS.


----------



## pritpal_singh

hey.... recently i gave ietls exam and i got 5 in writing ......but i need 5.5 .. and filled for revalution so.. plz tell me is there any chance of incresing my band ... (0.5)... (british council)


----------



## kanavarora

ykps said:


> In my previous attempt I got 8.5 in writing and I've used the same pattern here as well. In fact, I got 7 in reading which I was wary of, and scored 6.5 in this, which I was very confident.
> 
> Did they call you or just sent you the new TRF to your address? How long did it take for the refund? Can you also PM me your Gmail details?


Hi,

I am Kanav and i am from Ludhiana, India. I think you have very much experience in IELTS test. I also want to give a IELTS test. Please suggest me best couching institute for this. I am very thankful to you.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## prathapraja

Hi guys, I applied for reval. And after 2 months, good news came in post. Marks in speaking section got changed from 6.5 to 7. All good now.


----------

